# What Two Colors Are You LEAST Likely To Wear?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2014)

As far as clothes, what two colors are you least likely to wear??  Mine are red and orange, I go more for the muted colors, teals, greens, blues, grays, browns, etc.  How about you, do you have favorites?


----------



## meg (Jul 26, 2014)

Beige and silver


----------



## Falcon (Jul 26, 2014)

Pink and chartreuse


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2014)

Yellow and green


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2014)

gray.. can't think of another


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Infra Red and Ultra Violet!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2014)

Green and Purple....


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 26, 2014)

Purple & yellow, & anything neon or florescent.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll wear anything but black or navy blue....even in shoes. ..   Those two colors bring me down.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I'll wear anything but black or navy blue....even in shoes. ..   Those two colors bring me down.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 26, 2014)

Red or green.


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2014)

Those colors are depressing, and the purple is just as bad. :tapfoot:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I'll wear anything but black or navy blue....even in shoes. ..   Those two colors bring me down.



Those are two of my staples LOL. Comes from having four kids,living in the country with red mud and having horses, donkeys dogs and cats. Light colors just never have worked too well for me


----------



## MrJim (Jul 26, 2014)

I like pastel or "faded" looking colors.

Bluish greys, beige, tan, pale yellow, as well as dark blues, greys etc.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Those are two of staples LOL. Comes from having four kids,living in the country with red mud and having horses, donkeys dogs and cats. Light colors just never have worked too well for me



Reminds me of that old 60's TV show called _The Big Valley_, with (among others) Barbara Stanwyck, Linda Evans & Lee Majors.

It comes on in reruns every afternoon here.

The character of _Heath Barkley_ (played by Lee Majors) always wore white pants. Constantly. No matter what he was doing. Riding his horse thru the hot, dirty desert, working in the stables or out on the range, fighting & rolling around in the mud & dirt. Whatever.

And those white britches never got a spot on them!!! Never, not once.

Somebody should have gotten a patent on that material. They would've made a fortune!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 26, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Those are two of my staples LOL. Comes from having four kids,living in the country with red mud and having horses, donkeys dogs and cats. Light colors just never have worked too well for me



It's 100 degrees here (Houston) lately, so dressing like an Arab is the only thing that works .. ...cotton that's  white, and white, and light white ...


----------



## MrJim (Jul 26, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> It's 100 degrees here (Houston) lately, so dressing like an Arab is the only thing that works .. ...cotton that's  white, and white, and light white ...



That's what I need to wear outside here in Orlando... a big, loose fitting, long sleeved white cotton shirt.

Been meaning to get one.

And a wide brimmed hat, too.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 26, 2014)

MrJim said:


> Reminds me of that old 60's TV show called _The Big Valley_, with (among others) Barbara Stanwyck, Linda Evans & Lee Majors.
> 
> It comes on in reruns every afternoon here.  And those white britches never got a spot on them!!! Never, not once.



What did you say??? ...ohhh you said white BRITCHES!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't care for green or pink clothes, I wear a lot of black and gray.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 26, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> It's 100 degrees here (Houston) lately, so dressing like an Arab is the only thing that works .. ...cotton that's  white, and white, and light white ...



It`s 103 here at the moment but I`m still wearing a black top and black capris lol....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 26, 2014)

I positively loathe blue (and I don't care if blue is the most popular color in the world). Anything neon or day-glo won't make it into my closet, either.

I like happy colors: yellows and reds.

When I was shopping for school clothes in the fall before I started 7th grade in 1952, I brought home some things I liked "on approval" for my mother to see. One of my favorites was a blue sweater. She took one look at it and said it made me look jaundiced. Huh? I was a brown-eyed brunette. WTH? I've never forgotten that and have disliked blue ever since. Strange how something so silly has stuck all these years.


----------



## Ina (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm with you Bonnie, I wear a lot of white on white, and the looser the fit the cooler I am.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 26, 2014)

For 3½ years the only color I wore was KHAKI.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Falcon said:


> For 3½ years the only color I wore was KHAKI.



Me too, Falcon and Olive Drab. 
2 years for me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2015)

I will never wear anything Purple or Green.  For some reason those 2 colors annoy me.


----------



## IKE (Dec 5, 2015)

Being color blind in variations of red and green I wear whatever colors mama buys me and I only like solid colored clothes and lean towards black and very dark navy.

Years ago I bought what I thought was a light blue shirt and was quite proud of myself for being such a good shopper......then mama came home, it turned out to be pink.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 5, 2015)

Orange and yellow, and no I am ghost white pale to begin with...even with self tanner white or beige makes it worse...red with red hair and white skin and I'm on fire. My staples are blue, black and purple.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 5, 2015)

I never wear beige or pink except to sleep in.  Otherwise, anything goes.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2015)

Any variation of "rust" or green.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

Mauve and drank navy. The dug up look is not my thing. Lol.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 5, 2015)

There is a certain shade of green that was very popular for a couple of years.  It was gross!  Pukey green.  I'll wear some shades of green though. And I don't like bright yellow or hot pink, but paler shades of both are fine.  

Love navy, many shades of blue, and black.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 5, 2015)

Red and blue.  Red makes you stand out in a crowd and I hate that, and blue makes me look pale.


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm a brunette so the only color I don't wear is brown. I don't even own anything brown. All the other colors though, bring 'em on! I love color. I enjoy wearing orange on a cloudy summer day and red brightens up the leaden greys of winter like nothing else. It makes everyone thnk I'm Christmasy when I wear red in December but truthfully, I'm not.

My favorite colors are aqua, purple, pink, red, rose, lavender, lime green, kelly green, salmon pink, coral, butter yellow,.. the list is pretty endless.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> I will never wear anything Purple or Green.  For some reason those 2 colors annoy me.



Me too sassycakes...see my post 7 from last year 

I wear a lot of Royal Blue...pinks, reds. creams, peach ,  lemons ( not yellow)  whites, and navy blue... and variations therein


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2015)

I dislike wearing white (perhaps if I lived in a warmer country). Love all the "40 shades of green".


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2015)

Meringue said:


> I dislike wearing white (perhaps if I lived in a warmer country). Love all the "40 shades of green".



Meringue...are you a redhead perchance?


----------



## Meringue (Dec 6, 2015)

Nope Hollydolly, but there are some streaks of gingery blonde left in my hair from when I tried to use a spray lightener for that "sun kissed" look, which didn't turn out as I'd hoped !    lol


----------



## Manatee (Dec 6, 2015)

Pink & purple.


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't like Robin's egg blue.  Maybe you call it sky blue, pale blue, whatever.  I don't wear many blues unless they are muted or towards the Peri-winkle end of the spectrum.  I also don't wear stark white because I think it makes my teeth and skin look yellow.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 7, 2015)

Orange......and  purple


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh, this thread popped up again! ...   .... I just say NO to black, purple, navy, etc. 

I still have to go with my previous posts in here.   White, loose, cotton clothing works best...(hot/humid climate) 
Now that it's 'cooler' in the southern part of Texas,   I go with light grey sweatpants and white sweatshirt...  
But I do own dark clothing ... I just don't wear it.  ..hehe


----------



## Cookie (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone remember a book from the 80s called 'Color Me Beautiful' where you could figure out your best colors and what 'season' and there were certain colors that were most flattering.  

I did this but I could never be sure I was the right 'season'.


----------



## Linda (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes I did Cookie.  I am an Autumn and my "blue" is green.  My white is cream or ivory.  Some people I can just glance at and tell what season they are and others I'm not so sure about.  They claim Turquoise is a color that looks good on everyone.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 7, 2015)

I love Turquoise, Linda, but can only wear certain lighter shades of it.  I am a Summer but found that the Rose color they recommended didn't look great against my skin. Since my hair has changed from light brown to silver blondish grey, I can wear just about anything now.


----------



## Raven (Dec 8, 2015)

I like a lot of colours but two that I never wear are orange and lime green.
Other colours of green are fine just not lime.

For dress up clothes I like black and white and my favourite all time colour is royal blue, sometimes 
called cobalt blue.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 8, 2015)

There are several colors that I stay away from...green, orange, pink, I try to wear colors that look good with my silver gray hair.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 8, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> There are several colors that I stay away from...green, orange, pink, I try to wear colors that look good with my silver gray hair.



Me too... that's why I've been wearing a lot of Mauves and Navy and even black...  My new favorite color to wear is gray.. all shades mixed or matched.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 20, 2021)

Purple and red for me.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 20, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> Purple & yellow, & anything neon or florescent.


You have just got to see my Halloween shirt.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 20, 2021)

MrJim said:


> Red or green.


Red & green, looks like I'm going to increase the sales of sun glasses. Here's my red & green shirt. Put your shades on:


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2021)

Yellow and certain shades of green


----------



## Gaer (Apr 20, 2021)

light gray or beige.  (makes me invisable)


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 20, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yellow and green


Yellow & green, I reckon that my shirt collection, could irritate the eyes of almost everyone on Senior Forums.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 20, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Yellow and certain shades of green


Uh-oh!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

Yellow and purple.  Yellow makes me look sick since I'm olive skinned.  I have never liked purple.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 20, 2021)

White and yellow, they both make me look larger and pick up a lot of spots, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

My goodness this thread is 6 years old...


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> My goodness this thread is 6 years old...


Thank you for the laugh!   lol


----------



## Meringue (Apr 20, 2021)

Neon pink, also I dislike wearing white.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 20, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> I'll wear anything but black or navy blue....even in shoes. ..   Those two colors bring me down.





hollydolly said:


> My goodness this thread is 6 years old...



And six years later,  I still don't like black,  and won't wear yellow or green.  (navy is ok in some things)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

..and 6 years later as I said on the first page, I still won't wear Purple or green


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 20, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> As far as clothes, what two colors are you least likely to wear??  Mine are red and orange, I go more for the muted colors, teals, greens, blues, grays, browns, etc.  How about you, do you have favorites?



Same.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 20, 2021)

Cookie said:


> Does anyone remember a book from the 80s called 'Color Me Beautiful' where you could figure out your best colors and what 'season' and there were certain colors that were most flattering.
> 
> I did this but I could never be sure I was the right 'season'.
> 
> View attachment 24447


Yes I had that book
But I also had a session with a person who was trained and had the ability to help ladies find their best colors.
They had a name/title but I can't remember what they were called.
I sat in a room, painted a neutral shade of white, where the lighting (I think it was called Natural or Designer White lighting) did not change colors one iota.
She could tell by looking at me what would probably work for me so she knew where to start or it would take forever to try every shade of every color on me.
She held large pieces of fabric up to me or draped them over my shoulders and we watched my skin and in some cases eyes change.
Many colors were very obvious, making me look very jaundiced or red faced or white as a sheet. So it was definitely legitimate. Some even turned me greenish.
I was not exclusively just a Winter. I was mostly Winter but looked great in a few Spring, Summer and Fall colors/shades as well.
A strong sort of bright darkish peach looked awesome on me which was a shock. Winters do not look good in peach at all. Very strange.
And, really interesting to me and her(?) surprise I did not look good at all in some Winter shades/colors.
Then she made up pocket/hand size color folder with fabric swatches of many of the colors/shades that were right for me, to take shopping. Which I did for at least a dozen years after that. She even included the best tan, navy, grey and brown shades for my suits and slacks. 
What I learned from her is many people can wear most colors. It is the shade/hue of that color that makes the difference.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 20, 2021)

Gray and orange


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

Pink


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Orange and Hot pink. Those two colors wash me out.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 20, 2021)

Lime Green and Pink, so afraid they would make me look fat!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

My poor mama always said, I looked good in yellow.        Now, with this thread... I'm wondering why she would say that.   I'd look like a lemon if I wore yellow.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 20, 2021)

I Never wear Olive (Split Pea)  Green, and most shades of green, unless in a busy patterned garment with several other colors. I wear solid colored pants but all of my shirts, skirts and dresses have multiple colors in them so I can't really say I never wear a particular color.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

For some odd reason, this thread is cracking me up!   We sure are fussy about the colors of clothing that we wear.  I'm one of those fussy types.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2021)

mauve or dark navy. I look like I have been recently dug up.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 20, 2021)

Brown and Camel are a no-go.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Red and Yellow


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2021)

It used to be any colour.  Lime green or orange were some of my favourites.  Now that my skin has changed with age, I really need to reevaluate.  Often it’s more about the style that brings the colour too close to my face.

Absolutely no white pants or skirts. Not the colour, just the fact that I’d spill or sit on something.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Apr 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> It used to be any colour.  Lime green or orange were some of my favourites.  Now that my skin has changed with age, I really need to reevaluate.  Often it’s more about the style that brings the colour too close to my face.
> 
> *Absolutely no white pants or skirts. Not the colour, just the fact that I’d spill or sit on something.*


LOL Me too...all my pants are dark brown, dark navy or black...and my skirts, dresses are multicolor busy prints so it is harder to see a spill spot LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Me three about the white pants.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2021)

Coffee seems to gravitate to me whenever I wear white


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Coffee just gravitates to me and I'm happy about that. LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Coffee just gravitates to me and I'm happy about that. LOL


  Hahahaha


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 20, 2021)

Don’t care for brown and I’m a lost cause for white, I always spill something,lol
Favorite, why NY GIANTS blue, what else???


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

Since we were asked to name just two colors we are least likely to wear;  well, I have more than 2.  lol  But, I'll keep them to myself.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 21, 2021)

It's not the colour itself that puts me off, I do, after all, have yellow shirts, even a pair of yellow trousers. But in the case of the latter, they are not bright banana yellow, more of a faded lemon colour. It's how the colour is displayed that puts me off.

I have a number of formal dinner jackets, (tuxedos) two are black, one has long tails. The other one is an ivory colour which I wear black trousers with. What I couldn't wear is something like these two jackets.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's not the colour itself that puts me off, I do, after all, have yellow shirts, even a pair of yellow trousers. But in the case of the latter, they are not bright banana yellow, more of a faded lemon colour. It's how the colour is displayed that puts me off.
> 
> I have a number of formal dinner jackets, (tuxedos) two are black, one has long tails. The other one is an ivory colour which I wear black trousers with. What I couldn't wear is something like these two jackets.
> 
> View attachment 160920View attachment 160922


I agree, those jackets are way too out there. You dress wonderfully, Horseless, no need to even think about changing-up your ways. 

Here are two examples of well-dressed gentleman. No need for exuberant colour, the outfits say it all, they ooze class and style, and IMO, the crowning glory is the men's fedoras.

There's just something about a man that wears a fedora. It truly separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 21, 2021)

Horseless. Your post this morning has me thinking all things men and dress this morning.

Here is another fitting example of style and class, and unlike the gentleman on the right in my last entry, who looks likes he just pulled himself out of a three day stupor in some back alley somewhere and got dressed up in the attire he did (without a shave), the gentleman in this picture is clean and fresh looking, the way it should be when a man dresses up.

Only thing lacking is a fedora.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 21, 2021)

Yellow, pink.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Thirty Days in the Snow Blue
Morning After Regrets Red


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 21, 2021)

orange,white


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't like black near my face. I wear black trousers and skirts, but don't possess any black tops. Yellow doesn't suit me either.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 21, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Horseless. Your post this morning has me thinking all things men and dress this morning.
> 
> Here is another fitting example of style and class, only thing lacking is a fedora.
> that w


Marg you are so generous, and so too are many others on this forum. Thank you so much for your kind comments.
There are not that many colours, or styles, that I dislike, as long as they are of a standard some might call, traditional.


----------



## Devi (Apr 21, 2021)

Orange (I'd look ridiculous) and mustard yellow (which makes me look odd, in my opinion).


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Yellow, pink.


No, I can't  see you in pink at all!

Maybe yellow, if it's very pale.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Marg you are so generous, and so too are many others on this forum. Thank you so much for your kind comments.
> There are not that many colours, or styles, that I dislike, as long as they are of a standard some might call, traditional.
> 
> 
> View attachment 161004View attachment 161005


The "Mob Boss" look.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2021)

I love white blouses! I would wear a white blouse anywhere, anytime- if there was someplace to go. 

Plain and tailored or semi-frilly; classic lace collar, long sleeved- any quality white blouse. Usually black slacks or dark wash blue jeans.

I only have one pair of patterned yoga pants; black and white.

I love wearing black, purple, yellow, aqua, red; almost any color.


----------



## Jules (Apr 21, 2021)

Expanding on my white aversion, our water is hard and nothing stays pristine white after 3 or 4 washing.  White shirts look dismal.  With colours, I can fake it.

The colour that I’d prefer to have for t-shirts is cream or beige.  Impossible to find.

Adding, a crisp white shirt & blue jeans look fantastic on many.  Bet you look great in them RR.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Gamboge and Glaucous


----------

